# للتحميل.....كتاب مبسط ومفيد عن الالكترونيك...hands-on electronics



## omar_beyaty (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

يتناول الكتاب شرح طريقة استخدام اجهزة القياس والتغذية....شرح مبسط عن تجارب ال rc , diods, transistors,differentials amp, op-amp, oscillators, flip flop, mono-stable, multiplexer, RAM, D/A A/d conv

وشكرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## أحزان الحب (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## nn_alsaadi2 (25 أبريل 2010)

*مشكورررررررر*​


----------



## eng_moh (27 أبريل 2010)

شكر


----------



## بطروخه (9 مايو 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## hammhamm44 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss 4alllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## فلاح معيبد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعفيكم على هامجهود


----------



## علاء1981 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rmka (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## همس محمد (22 مايو 2011)

شكر جزيلا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## yasser 2005 (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للمجهود


----------



## جابرعلي مصطو (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بيك يااخ العزيز


----------



## hassan elsallap (8 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع وشكر


----------



## mohd_zahran (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## سعيد معمل (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## wahid0779 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضرار الرفاعي (17 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

